# Các Chất Liệu Áo Nệm Tốt Nhất Hiện Nay



## Dungtran (20/8/19)

Áo nệm là sản phẩm mà hầu hết mọi ngươi khi mua nệm đều ít để ý, quan tâm tới mà chỉ tập trung vào chất lượng nệm. Áo nệm là một vật tuy nhỏ nhưng lại có sức ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến chất lượng giấc ngủ hàng ngày. Chính là sản phẩm tiếp xúc trực tiếp đến làn da, cơ thể của mỗi người, có tạo nên sự thoải mái dễ chịu hay không chính là nhờ sản phẩm áo nệm này.

Là sản phẩm đơn giản nhưng lại đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc đánh giá chất lượng và giá thành của sản phẩm, cùng tatana tìm hiểu xem hiện tại có bao nhiêu loại áo nệm và công dụng riêng của từng loại là gì qua bài viết dưới đây nhé!

*Áo nệm là gì?*






_Áo nệm là sản phẩm bao bọc bên ngoài của tấm nệm giúp tăng thẩm mỹ và tuổi thọ của nệm được gia tăng_​
Là một loại vải dùng để may vỏ bọc bên ngoài của tấm nệm, vừa có khả năng bảo vệ phẩn lõi bên trong vừa mang lại thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng và làm tăng độ bền của sản phẩm qua thời gian dài sử dụng.

*Vải Cotton*
Vải cotton chính là chất liệu được sử dụng nhiều nhất để làm vải áo nệm. Trong sản xuất nệm, cotton là loại chất liệu thích nghi tốt nhất trong môi trường và thời tiết với độ bền cao.

Ưu điêm chính của dòng nệm này là thấm hút mồ hôi hiệu quả, hút ẩm nhanh chóng còn có khả năng giảm nhiệt và làm mát cơ thể. Ngoài ra khi vệ sinh vải cotton cũng dễ dàng và khả năng khô nhanh chóng.

Vì những đặc điểm trên mà vải cotton được sử dụng nhiều trong khâu sản xuất áo nệm trong các dòng như nệm bông ép hay một số dòng nệm lò xo.

*Áo nệm gấm*






_Áo nệm vải gấm Tatana_​
Ngày xưa nhờ sự sang trọng và có nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội nên vải gấm thường được sử dụng may áo cho các vua chúa.

Nhưng hiện nay để tăng thêm sự sang trọng cho căn phòng hay nhờ vào ưu điểm của nó mà các nhà sản xuất áp dụng vào ngành sản xuất nệm. Vốn là chất liệu có độ dày lớn hơn so với các chất liệu khác và có nguồn gốc thiên nhiên nên tuổi thọ của vải gấm thường có độ bền cao và màu sắc của vải rất bền màu không hề bị phai nhạt qua nhiều lần giặt. Lại có khả năng duy trì nhiệt nên mang lại sự ấm ấp và tăng thêm sự sang trọng cho căn phòng.

*Áo nệm vải Polyeser*
Vải áo nệm polyeser cũng chính là chất liệu được sử dụng thường xuyên trong nhiều sản phẩm nệm.

Ưu điểm của loại vải này là có khả năng kháng khuẩn và ngăn chặn sự xâm nhập của bụi bẩn từ đó tránh tích tụ mầm bệnh dưới nệm khi sử dụng lâu ngày.

Ngoài ra vải còn này còn có đặc tính chống cháy, chống nước, không bị co lại khi giặt, chống nhăn và chống kéo giãn. Và là sản phẩm cách nhiệt hiệu quả nên mang lại cảm giác thoáng mát không gây ra hiện trạng nóng lưng, hầm lưng cho người sử dụng.

*Vải 4D Spacer*






_Công nghệ mới vải 4D Sapcer mang đến cảm giác thoáng mát cho người sử dụng_​
Là sản phẩm vải mới được dệt từ vải 4d spacer độc đáo, thiết kế là chứa hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt, giúp thông thoáng, mang đến cảm giác mát mẻ dễ chịu cho người nằm. Là áo nệm được kết hợp với những sợi durable dày dặn tạo cảm giác êm ái và mềm mịn khi nằm.

Ngoài ra áo nệm còn có khả năng kháng khuẩn, nấm mốc cao, đảm bảo tuyệt đối an toàn cho sức khỏe. Hiện nay công nghệ mới của sản phẩm được áp dụng vào hầu hết các dòng sản phẩm của Tatana. Không chỉ mang đến sản phẩm êm ái chất lượng mà còn có khả năng mang đến sự thoáng mát và đảm bảo đến sức khỏe của người tiêu dùng.

*Mua nệm và áo nệm chất lượng ở đâu?*
Hầu như các dòng nệm có mặt trên thị trường hiện nay, từ dòng nệm nông ép đến nệm lò xo, nệm cao su đều sử dụng một loại áo bọc phù hợp. Tuy nhiên trên thị trường lại có quá nhiều địa chỉ cung cấp những loại nệm này khiến cho bạn hoang mang không biết nên lựa chọn mua ở đâu để có được tấm nệm tốt nhất.

Đến với Tatana bạn sẽ dễ dàng lựa chọn cho mình tấm nệm ưng ý phù hợp với nhiều mẫu mã, chất lượng đem đến giấc ngủ tốt nhất cho bạn và gia đình.

Với 24 chi nhánh là thegioinem.com và nhiều đại lý chính thức có mặt trên hầu hết các tỉnh thành là sự thuận tiện cho quý khách hàng đến lựa chọn và trải nghiệm sản phẩm.

Hi vọng với những thông tin trên sẽ giúp ích cho bạn trong quá trình tìm và chọn tấm nệm - áo nệm phù hợp và ưng ý với bạn và gia đình.

*TATANA*​


----------

